# Wie in JSP lokale Datei verarbeiten?



## Agassiz (18. Jul 2011)

Hi,

derzeit habe ich ein Tool mit dem ich eine Datenbank verarbeite, textdateien daraus erstelle und auf meinen server lade. Das tool nutzen auch noch andere leute.
Nun muss ich, immer wenn ich geupdated habe, jedem die aktuelle version geben.
Das ist mir zu viel aufwand und ich möchte nun etwas zentrales aufbauen.

Daher nun meine Frage:

Ich hatte an JSP gedacht und wollte nun fragen wie / ob das geht, dass ich die Datenbank die von 2 bis 40MB groß ist lokal verarbeite ohne sie auf den server hochladen zu müssen. Bzw ob ich die datenbank lediglich lokal einlesen und die weitere verarbeitung dann online fortführen kann.

Habe da noch nicht so viele erfahrungen. Oder gibt es da allgemein andere vorschläge / herangehensweisen von euch, wie ich das realisieren kann.

Danke für eure hilfe und sry für das fehlen der groß/kleinschreibung.


----------



## bERt0r (18. Jul 2011)

Nein, eine jsp ist für den Browser genau das selbe wie eine HTML Seite. Jegliches Java wird nur auf Serverseite ausgeführt. Was du machen kannst, ist die lokale Datenbank an den Server zu schicken (ich schätze aber mal dass das für dich nicht optimal ist).
Du könntest dir mal Java Web Start anschauen, in dem Bereich kenn ich mich aber auch nicht so aus.


----------



## Agassiz (19. Jul 2011)

Könnte ich denn vielleicht zuerst die vorverarbeitung lokal durch ein tool starten und dann ein Objekt an den Server schicken? Wie groß wäre das Objekt wenn ich die 40MB Datenbank Zeilenweise einlesen würde und dann an den Server schick? Doch bestimmt viel kleiner oder?


----------



## homer65 (19. Jul 2011)

Um was für eine Datenbank handelt es sich denn?
Die meisten Datenbanksysteme erlauben doch einen Zugriff über das Netzwerk per TCP/IP.
Wo ist da das Problem? Oder haben wir unterschiedliche Auffassungen was eine Datenbank ist?


----------



## Agassiz (19. Jul 2011)

nein nein, haben wir nicht, es sind MS Access Datenbanken. Wie greif ich denn per TCPIP auf solche zu?


----------



## homer65 (19. Jul 2011)

Da haben wir wohl doch unterschiedliche Auffassungen was ein Datenbanksystem ist.
Sorry, da kann ich leider nicht helfen.


----------



## hartzie (19. Jul 2011)

Eine MS Access Datenbank ist eine Datei auf die man wie bei jeder anderen Datenbank zugreifen kann. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um ein Server der sich über das Netzwerk ansprechen lässt. Die MS Access Datei muss sich dort befinden wo sich auch die JSP Dateien aufhalten damit du auf die DB zugreifen kannst.


----------



## Agassiz (20. Jul 2011)

schade, also ist mein vorhaben _so_ nicht möglich... dann mach ich mir mal ein paar mehr gedanken. danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2011)

*verschoben*

Bevor du dir allzuviele Gedanken machst, solltest du dir die Grundlagen aneignen, sonst kommst du nur auf nicht umsetzbare Ideen


----------

